# Anyone know what variety of bees I have?



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Carniolian possibly ? As far as varroa can't tell fromy phone sorry


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't see a Varroa mite in either of your photos.

It isn't really possible to determine a strain of honey bee from the colors or color patterns in their exoskeletons. Unless, you're just buying the bees, because they're bred to have a certain appearance. Just about any color pattern can be bred into any strain of honey bee, said bee strain would still maintain most all of their other traits. For instance the color mutation, Cordovan, can be bred into any strain of bees, if those bees are normally light colored, like Italians, then the resulting bees will have the appearance of a light golden yellow/tan coloration, yet still have all the other traits of the original strain. Or, if the bees are normally darker colored, then they would likely express the Cordovan genes, with a darker chocolate-brown coloration. The Cordovan gene, if homozygous, simply suppresses all actual black coloration in the bees exoskeleton.


----------



## FlashGordon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm quite sure that is a honey bee. Yeah, almost 100 percent sure.


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks all. I did realize that wasn't a varroa. I guess the bees are Golden Italian. I found the info on the gentlemans website.


----------

